

PlayHaven on fired sex-joke developer: It wasn’t just one issue - jeffreyfox
http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/21/playhaven-on-fired-sex-joke-developer-it-wasnt-just-one-issue/

======
L0j1k
Oh, goodie. Looks like the company not only fires someone based on anecdotal
evidence submitted by a stranger, but then goes on to talk about sensitive
internal office politics, too.

